# Go Bruins!!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just sayin! !!!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Booo!... Canucks will prevail... in 7 games.. (just sayin')


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CdnOutback said:


> Booo!... Canucks will prevail... in 7 games.. (just sayin')


 We'll see my Northern Friend! We'll see!


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Boo!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Man...that was a nasty hit 20 seconds into the game. My back hurts just looking at it.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I would like to see the cup return home to Canada, but its just so hard to cheer for the canuckle-heads. So I am just hoping for a good game.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

SSSSCOOOOOORRRRRRREEEE!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

SSSCCCOOOOOOORRRREEEE!!!!

just sayin......


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats to you Bruins fans! That goalie of yours was incredible.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CdnOutback said:


> Congrats to you Bruins fans! That goalie of yours was incredible.


 As far as a Puck goes...he's a brick wall! I gotta hand it to him too. Many times Vancouver rifled a puck in so fast I couldn't see it. I can only imagine what it must have been like trying to stop those rockets!

Regardless of the winner, it was a great season and Vancouver Hockey has much to be proud of.


----------

